# Amateur Question over here!



## elizpage

Hey guys,

My client wants the print below turned into a canvas print... It's not a particularly great image/might not even be sharp enough to turn into canvas, and she wanted the blurring in the background done in photoshop in post. 

What would the best settings on Photoshop to make it suitable for a canvas? She doesn't want to pay for me to turn into a canvas also, she wants to do it herself... she's a returning client who will probably use me in the future so I don't want to just refuse to put it in the right format..

Thanks guys,
Page


----------



## Vtec44

What settings are you looking for?  Resolution?  DPI? color profile?  Dimensions? Or something else?


----------



## Designer

I'd put it on metal.


----------



## elizpage

Vtec44 said:


> What settings are you looking for?  Resolution?  DPI? color profile?  Dimensions? Or something else?


All of the above.


----------



## The_Traveler

it is yellow greenish tint in hair and some odd magenta coloration, probably the result of the overhead fluorescents.
I would fix the hair color and face color separately.
Then crop to 4 x 5. 
If she expects canvas to wrap around edges with picture, you will have to add some on left and right.
Canvas is very forgiving of resolution bu, imo, this one is really too much of a mess for any print.

Sorry.


----------



## Vtec44

elizpage said:


> All of the above.



It's probably best to ask the print lab that you're going to use.  They will know the settings better than anyone because they set it.  Different lab will have different recommendations for you.


----------



## elizpage

The_Traveler said:


> it is yellow greenish tint in hair and some odd magenta coloration, probably the result of the overhead fluorescents.
> I would fix the hair color and face color separately.
> Then crop to 4 x 5.
> If she expects canvas to wrap around edges with picture, you will have to add some on left and right.
> Canvas is very forgiving of resolution bu, imo, this one is really too much of a mess for any print.
> 
> Sorry.


Yeah. It's definitely too much of a mess.. but she wants this one in a 24 x 24! Wtf.. Ugh.


----------



## sm4him

I might be opening a can of worms here, but...how exactly did the "client" ever even SEE this photo to decide she wanted a canvas print of it?

My clients only ever see those photos that have made it past MY standards filter.


----------



## elizpage

sm4him said:


> I might be opening a can of worms here, but...how exactly did the "client" ever even SEE this photo to decide she wanted a canvas print of it?
> 
> My clients only ever see those photos that have made it past MY standards filter.



She wanted a full unedited set of the photos I took that day.


----------



## Vtec44

elizpage said:


> She wanted a full unedited set of the photos I took that day.



Now you just opened another whole new can of worm! LOL


----------



## elizpage

Vtec44 said:


> elizpage said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted a full unedited set of the photos I took that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you just opened another whole new can of worm! LOL
Click to expand...


Lol; perhaps, perhaps. She was actually very happy with her photos. She mentioned she wasn't going to use them for anything other than social media so she didn't need anything that special. Argh. I'm just gonna try to offer her a re-shoot with her and her dogs..


----------



## Vtec44

elizpage said:


> She was actually very happy with her photos.



That's all you need to know.


----------



## elizpage

Vtec44 said:


> elizpage said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was actually very happy with her photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to know.
Click to expand...


Yeah. I mean, she loves the very "colorful" style I do for her photographs. She prefers them a little more of a magenta tint. Makes my job easier ^_^ But perhaps I slacked off a bit on her shoot. I have one of these photos that lucky looks about the same except it's in focus.. So perhaps she'd be interested in that one!


----------



## tirediron

elizpage said:


> ... She wanted a full unedited set of the photos I took that day.


 That.  Does.  Not.  Happen.  Period!


----------



## elizpage

tirediron said:


> elizpage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... She wanted a full unedited set of the photos I took that day.
> 
> 
> 
> That.  Does.  Not.  Happen.  Period!
Click to expand...

Lol I knew I'd get slammed for this. I'm just gonna let the fire roll in.


----------



## elizpage

This one is slightly better, in my humble opinion.


----------



## tirediron

elizpage said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elizpage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... She wanted a full unedited set of the photos I took that day.
> 
> 
> 
> That.  Does.  Not.  Happen.  Period!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I knew I'd get slammed for this. I'm just gonna let the fire roll in.
Click to expand...

 You are hereby sentenced to fifty lashes with a rusty cable release for your crimes!


----------



## Derrel

tirediron said:
			
		

> You are hereby sentenced to fifty lashes with a rusty cable release for your crimes!



Dude--let's move her crime's punishment into the 21st century: You are hereby sentenced to fifty small electric shocks with _a modified battery-powered remote release that has been hacked to make a micro-Taser, _as punishment for your crimes!


----------



## ak_

350 pixels per inch. Blur the background with a radial mask.



elizpage said:


> she wanted the blurring in the background done in photoshop in post.
> 
> What would the best settings on Photoshop to make it suitable for a canvas?
> 
> View attachment 106657


----------



## ak_

..but looking at it, I wouldn't bother - looks ok as is.


----------



## Designer

elizpage said:


> This one is slightly better, in my humble opinion.


You're right, it is better, but I'm serious; you need to show her what it would look like on metal.


----------



## snowbear

New punishment -- you must eat the three-bean three burrito dinner from the TPF cafeteria. 

You made a mistake.  You learned from it.  No need to flame.


----------



## tirediron

snowbear said:


> New punishment -- you must eat the three-bean three burrito dinner from the TPF cafeteria.
> 
> You made a mistake.  You learned from it.  No need to flame.


If you eat the the three-bean three burrito dinner from the TPF cafeteria and walk anywhere near a source of ignition you certainly WILL flame!


----------



## dennybeall

The second shot looks less like the WWA so I'd go with that one.
As to "all the shots I took that day" Yes, after I deleted the duds and cleaned the rest up a tad, I'd give her "ALL THAT I SHOT THAT DAY....
ps If this Florida rain keeps up much longer I'm going to need the definition of a cubit.......


----------



## vintagesnaps

Sometimes you have to guide things... people may have something in mind they want based on what they've seen etc. but you can sometimes offer them another choice, something they never thought of. Show them what you can offer and maybe they'll like it. Takes I think figuring out how to meet their needs and requests without compromising your quality.

If you're doing or getting started at work in photography and haven't yet (or maybe have, not knowing your background) try looking at American Society of Media Photographers, or PPA or Photo Magazine | Professional Photography Industry News and Resources . I think too it helps to keep developing skills so your results can be consistently good in a variety of shooting situations. I still try to get in some practice so I don't get too rusty.


----------



## pixmedic

elizpage said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might be opening a can of worms here, but...how exactly did the "client" ever even SEE this photo to decide she wanted a canvas print of it?
> 
> My clients only ever see those photos that have made it past MY standards filter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted a full unedited set of the photos I took that day.
Click to expand...


nope, nope, nope, the land of 10,000 nopes.


----------

